# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам NikonD5200

## Ека2017

Зеркальная фотокамера как для любителей,так и для профессионалов.
Б/у,в идеальном состоянии,прошу 12000грн.

----------

